# Wanting To Move To Virginia and Teach Elementary School



## Shafie (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Guys! 

So I am currently living in Sydney, Australia and I am in the process of completing a 4 year bachelors degree in Education.

Now I have a fiance in Fairfax, VA, USA and I will moving there end of 2012. I was wondering if you Americans  could help out this aussie bloke. I need to know will my degree hold up in America? I mean i know i might have to do some classes like a civics class or history but I mean in general? I really don't want to have to go back to University to do more degrees! I know you have to get a licence and each state varies, I get that, I just want to know if I can go over there and sit for my licence exam as a teacher straight away because i have a 4 year degree? Is there anyone in my boat or similar to my situation? I would love to hear from you guys and any help would be much appreciated  thank you! 
:clap2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Virginia board of education has a pretty extensive section on licensure here VDOE :: Licensure If that doesn't answer most of your questions, check the menu on the right side of the page under "Regulations, Standards and Guidelines" for more.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Shafie (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for that! Although i already got this website  I am actually just more worried about my degree holding up in the states. Its a 4 year bachelor of Education with practical included in that. Would anyone have any idea if Australia degrees hold up well in the states from past experiences?? Thank you guys love this site now!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean by "holding up". DoE Virginia has detailed instructions on how to get foreign education evaluated. Your bigger issue will be finding an employer willing and able to sponsor your visa. To be honest - I hear wedding bells and even with a Green Card your options will be limited.


----------

